# How to exchange my UK driver's license to a Canadian license



## bapler (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi There

I noticed a similar thread a little bit further down, but no replies on that yet. I have a full UK driver's license. Does anybody know what I would need to do to change it over for Ontario? 

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks

b.


----------



## bapler (Jan 14, 2011)

Actually disregard the above. I have seen that the answer has been posted on a previous thread. 

B.


----------

